# Corax: Soulforge by Gav Thorpe



## Lord of the Night

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/corax-soulforge-cat/corax-soulforge.html

The Raven Guard are back for one week only. 5th April to the 12th April.


LotN


----------



## darkreever

Yay, yet another over-priced and likely underwhelming limited edition novella.

At a dollar for every 2.5 pages, I think I can afford to once again miss out on this. I can get four to six packs of beer for that kind of money; fuck it I can buy a flyer from GW's site.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

:lazy2:


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> :lazy2:


You have to admit the plot sounds exciting but it's just who is writing it that's the problem.


----------



## Brother Subtle

it was well known that their would be 4 time limited editions this year at $70 AUS a pop. Lucky ive still got a few prepaid mastercards left over from xmas.

Furthermore, im getting sick of BL's inability to use their 'coming soon' sections correctly. If you got to HH coming soon theres at least 4-5 titles we know are coming soon not there. I thought this was supposed to be fixed?


----------



## Doelago

I am starting to hate these moneygrabbing low quality books. Only one remotely worth its price was Aurelian. The rest were... Meh... 

And why cant they just call it "Soulforge" instead of "Corax: Soulforge". Sounds real lame. Really doubt I will shell out any more money on these things apart from if Dan Abnett writes one with his own blood and plates it in gold. In that case, maybe.


----------



## forkmaster

I'm seriously considerign not buying this after the last novella _Stroke face while poo_!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Cool picture though.


----------



## Angel of Blood

My, Corax seems to be popular lately at BL. I'll buy this for the simple reason that not having it would just annoy me if I had all the rest of the series but not this, and I have the money to spare.

But I'm not expecting anything from this tbh, already bracing myself for disappointment in fact.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah I'm the same, I can't decide. I have every book I think be it digital or physical, think I may be missing some audios though.


----------



## Tim/Steve

1/3 of a novel for 3* the price... glad to see GW have attempted to understand the idea of scaling, though I think they still need practice. Wonder if this error has crept through as its standard practice when going from 3ups to regular to triple the price...

I'm a fan of the Horus Heresy series, but I read them because they are good books (with the exception of Fallen Angels) but that doesn't mean I'll shell out my hard earned money for overpriced junk.


----------



## forkmaster

Tim/Steve said:


> 1/3 of a novel for 3* the price... glad to see GW have attempted to understand the idea of scaling, though I think they still need practice. Wonder if this error has crept through as its standard practice when going from 3ups to regular to triple the price...
> 
> I'm a fan of the Horus Heresy series, but I read them because they are good books (with the exception of Fallen Angels) but that doesn't mean I'll shell out my hard earned money for overpriced junk.


_Fallen Angels_ aren't that bad, I could think of a few others way worse then!


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm still not sure why they felt the need to add 'Corax:' into the title. As has been said, 'Soulforge' on it's own would have sounded just fine.


----------



## Alhom

Too expensive as usual and Corax again... Bouarf, not interested.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

darkreever said:


> Yay, yet another over-priced and likely underwhelming limited edition novella.
> 
> At a dollar for every 2.5 pages, I think I can afford to once again miss out on this. I can get four to six packs of beer for that kind of money; fuck it I can buy a flyer from GW's site.


:goodpost:My thoughts exactly.



Malus Darkblade said:


> ...it's just who is writing it that's the problem.


Normally I would agree, but he did a good job with _Deliverance Lost_.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am looking forward to this. I think Gav writes decently (he seems to be doing a damn sight better than Mcniell and others recently) and I certainly enjoyed parts of Deliverance Lost.

I doubt it will stand out compared to Brotherhood of the Storm but that's just my bias at finally getting a book for my legion.


----------



## Paceyjg

At times like this I am glad I missed out on/didn't bother with, Aurelian and Promethan Sun. 

If I had both of those I would have felt compelled to buy this next one, and the one after that and so on.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Corax: Soulforge is up for grabs now on BL, grabbed a copy:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/corax-soulforge.html

And I have Aurelian, Brotherhood of the Storm and Promethean Sun already.


Edit: Judging from the quote on the page, I strongly wonder if this is what which lays the root for Corax's decision to do the 'Nevermore' gig eventually.

The primarch Corax must infiltrate the heart of the Mechanicum priesthood on Constanix if he is to win any allies for the war to come,* though he will likely be forced to confront the truth of his own mysterious nature along the way...*


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I really can't decide whether to get it or not, I dunno if I can justify £30 any more.



Paceyjg said:


> At times like this I am glad I missed out on/didn't bother with, Aurelian and Promethan Sun.
> 
> If I had both of those I would have felt compelled to buy this next one, and the one after that and so on.


That's exactly the position I am in. I have both of them as well as Brotherhood of the Storm.


----------



## LazyG

At least the cover is less "Corax:Hellfringe" than deliverance lost. Only just, but still better.


----------



## Matcap

Main thing that irks me about the cover is the fact that he has this enormous excess of hair flowing behind him, right next to 2 jetpack turbines... that can't possibly end well. (Cue visual of Corax jumping down on enemies, getting his hair stuck in the jetpack draft and backflipping face first into the ground)


----------



## Brother Lucian

Matcap said:


> Main thing that irks me about the cover is the fact that he has this enormous excess of hair flowing behind him, right next to 2 jetpack turbines... that can't possibly end well. (Cue visual of Corax jumping down on enemies, getting his hair stuck in the jetpack draft and backflipping face first into the ground)


Hah, now you say it I just noticed it too! But judging from events in Deliverance Lost and how he got fooled, he clearly isnt one of the brighter primarchs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Well he did figure out some of the operatives I think, at the end it recounted the hints they gave away and he did figure out the labyrinth.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well he did figure out some of the operatives I think, at the end it recounted the hints they gave away and he did figure out the labyrinth.


Supra Intelligence does not equal wisdom and common sense. Many of the Primarchs was spoiled brats.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

He must of been bright if he could figure out the labyrinth though. He was also pretty bright in regards to being suspicious about Horus etc


----------



## thrice00

69$ W the Fuck!


----------



## Paceyjg

Words_of_Truth said:


> That's exactly the position I am in. I have both of them as well as Brotherhood of the Storm.


I keep looking at the email BL sent me and its so tempting but these Novellas are going to keep coming out, and with no end to the HH in sight, its a big financial commitment to keep buying them.

Its a double edged sword, one half of me is gutted when they are released whilst the other half is relieved I never fell into the money trap!


----------



## Barnster

Really tempted by this

I missed out on promethean sun and Brotherhood and have regretted it since

But its a lot of wonga for a novella


----------



## ckcrawford

Corax......:lazy2:


----------



## Brother Subtle

Ordered. ouch. $70... damn thats expensive.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

This will be the first (and not last) limited edition that I won't bother with. I've bought the previous three: _Promethean Sun_ was a shocking waste of good money. _Aurelian_ was good, but still hard to justify the price tag. And I still haven't read _Brotherhood_, despite having two copies sat on my shelf!

I know I won't enjoy this one, I know I didn't enjoy _Deliverance Lost_, I know I don't have much interest in Corax and the Raven Guard, so logically I can't justify buying it.

The only reason I was marginally tempted to buy it was because I was hoping (probably in vain) that it would be good. When logic is applied however, I'm definitely not going to bother. At the end of the day, you're paying for the hardback, crappy illustrations, and a signature. And I couldn't give two flying fucks about those things.


----------



## gridge

Brother Lucian said:


> Hah, now you say it I just noticed it too! But judging from events in Deliverance Lost and how he got fooled, he clearly isnt one of the brighter primarchs.


In my opinion it's not really a matter of Corax being unintelligent, it's more a matter of the book being poorly written with simple, flat, under- developed characters.


----------



## Khyzer

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This will be the first (and not last) limited edition that I won't bother with. I've bought the previous three: _Promethean Sun_ was a shocking waste of good money. _Aurelian_ was good, but still hard to justify the price tag. And I still haven't read _Brotherhood_, despite having two copies sat on my shelf!
> 
> I know I won't enjoy this one, I know I didn't enjoy _Deliverance Lost_, I know I don't have much interest in Corax and the Raven Guard, so logically I can't justify buying it.
> 
> The only reason I was marginally tempted to buy it was because I was hoping (probably in vain) that it would be good. When logic is applied however, I'm definitely not going to bother. At the end of the day, you're paying for the hardback, crappy illustrations, and a signature. And I couldn't give two flying fucks about those things.


I was of the very same mind, but the fact that it is Heresy related was enough to sway me (or maybe it was my rampant OCD about having a perfect bookshelf...). I wouldn't say I am much of a literary scholar who disproves of any authors writing style (hell I dont have much of a problem with _Battle for the Abyss_ or _Fear to Tread_. I find myself having fun with almost every book Black Library puts out. So I will probably be a lemming and buy every product they shovel out


----------



## ckcrawford

I feel like there's more Corax stuff than Horus stuff in this series.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ckcrawford said:


> I feel like there's more Corax stuff than Horus stuff in this series.


There is quite a telling lack of focus on Horus unfortunately...


----------



## Good Minton

I assume the lack of coverage for 'bad' Horus is because of a fear of mishandling (from the authors) the most fearsome primarch in the galaxy who is loved and loathed in equal measure. 

At the outset it was possibly not as difficult to make 'good' Horus appear the enigmatic statesman warrior he was descibed as, as it will be to make him those things and a terrifying brooding genius and chaos tainted all in one.

I would love to have more of 'bad' Horus but would be desperately disappointed if it was handled badly, author wise, if you catch my drift.

It will be a brave author that takes it on in any case as I can't imagine the abuse they would get if it was not up to scratch!

Anyway, back to topic! I have ordered my copy as I am one of those daft completists who would fret about it if I didn't. I am a retailers dream. I just hope, for the ridiculously high price tag, we get at least an above average read...........not holding my breath mind.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Good Minton said:


> I would love to have more of 'bad' Horus but would be desperately disappointed if it was handled badly, author wise, if you catch my drift.


I am desperately disappointed every time we get a bad novel, which happens much too often. But that doesn't mean the stories shouldn't be told now that the series has started. 



Good Minton said:


> It will be a brave author that takes it on in any case as I can't imagine the abuse they would get if it was not up to scratch!


I don't think that has anything to do with why we haven't seen more 'bad' Horus though. Authors have already tackled (to varying degrees of success) mythical events and characters from Isstvan III, to the sanctioning of Lorgar and the Flight of the Eisenstein. I don't see how revisiting Horus would be any braver.


----------



## Angel of Blood

He'll, since Swallow so monumentally fucked up Signis, what's left to fear?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

To be fair, everyone of the Novella's have uncovered something pretty important, be it additional lore or describing relationships between Primarchs.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Words_of_Truth said:


> To be fair, everyone of the Novella's have uncovered something pretty important, be it additional lore or describing relationships between Primarchs.


Really? I thought the point of the limited edition novellas was that they weren't part of the central plot and could easily be skipped without any effect to the overall series. Hence them being limited edition.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I thought the point of the limited edition novellas was that they weren't part of the central plot and could easily be skipped without any effect to the overall series. Hence them being limited edition.


Yeah but they provide interesting insights into the characters, we'll learn more about Corax in this one and perhaps see him start to slide into the depression that will claim him at the end of the war. It isn't vital to the overall series that we see a little extra of Corax, but it's a reward for those willing to get the novella.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Lord of the Night said:


> Yeah but they provide interesting insights into the characters, we'll learn more about Corax in this one and perhaps see him start to slide into the depression that will claim him at the end of the war. It isn't vital to the overall series that we see a little extra of Corax, but it's a reward for those willing to get the novella.
> 
> 
> LotN


It's Gav Thorpe bro. He fucked up DL (and so many other WH40k titles) and made Corax sound like a moron Indiana Jones. 

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I thought the point of the limited edition novellas was that they weren't part of the central plot and could easily be skipped without any effect to the overall series. Hence them being limited edition.


I'll let you know of anything game changing in a pm if you want. When I get it that is.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Malus Darkblade said:


> It's Gav Thorpe bro. He fucked up DL (and so many other WH40k titles) and made Corax sound like a moron Indiana Jones.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.


I like Gav Thorpe, and I love his Dark Angels and his Eldar. I don't care for his fantasy but that is my thing, I don't really like the High Elves or Dwarves so he hasn't yet written anything WHF-wise that I want to read. So while i'm admittedly not chomping at the bit to read _Soulforge_, i'm not writing it off either. I fully admit it's my collector instincts that motivate me to get Soulforge, same as you Good Minton, but I think i'll like the story well enough if not love it.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I thought the point of the limited edition novellas was that they weren't part of the central plot and could easily be skipped without any effect to the overall series. Hence them being limited edition.


Well important if you consider knowing more about the relationships of primarchs and the minor events that set the stage for those relationships to occur.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Angel of Blood said:


> I'll let you know of anything game changing in a pm if you want. When I get it that is.


Thanks mate, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Malus Darkblade said:


> It's Gav Thorpe bro. He fucked up DL (and so many other WH40k titles) and made Corax sound like a moron Indiana Jones.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.


Fucked up many other 40K titles?!?

His path of the Eldar series is the best written Eldar interpretation that I have ever read. Better than Mcniell in _Fulgrim_ and better (though it pains me to admit it) than Bill King's Elda in _Farseer_.


----------



## Doelago

Caved in this morning and ordered it. 

Bracing for the worst, but I know I`d rather have a shit book than not have it all. (Still have regrets about not buying Brotherhood of the Storm )


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> Caved in this morning and ordered it.
> 
> Bracing for the worst, but I know I`d rather have a shit book than not have it all. (Still have regrets about not buying Brotherhood of the Storm )


You still not got BotS? Or did you get it off old eBay for the extortionate prices the limited editions go for on there?


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> You still not got BotS? Or did you get it off old eBay for the extortionate prices the limited editions go for on there?


Nope, I try to stay as far as possible from Ebay in regards of these LE books.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> Nope, I try to stay as far as possible from Ebay in regards of these LE books.


You'd be surprised, they can be quite fair sometimes. There's a gold copy of _Aurelian_ for £45 one-click sell up there right now. And a £25 of BotS with 2 days left on the bidding.


LotN


----------



## Haskanael

Over my DEAD body good sir, Over my DEAD body I say!

but then again, I've never bothered with the special editions in the first place.
also the price of that book is incredulus O-o


----------



## theurge33

So how long do these usually take for delivery? First time I am ordering one.


----------



## Doelago

theurge33 said:


> So how long do these usually take for delivery? First time I am ordering one.


Website said that delivery can take up to 8 weeks if I remember correctly. I think they are printing them on demand or something, so it takes a while.


----------



## theurge33

Doelago said:


> Website said that delivery can take up to 8 weeks if I remember correctly. I think they are printing them on demand or something, so it takes a while.


Thanks!


----------



## theurge33

Lord of the Night said:


> You'd be surprised, they can be quite fair sometimes. There's a gold copy of _Aurelian_ for £45 one-click sell up there right now. And a £25 of BotS with 2 days left on the bidding.
> 
> 
> LotN


Thanks to this post, I purchased the above listed Aurelian off ebay and it arrived today. Thanks LofN


----------



## Anakwanar

To theurge33 - and how much does this ebay Aurelian costs?


----------



## theurge33

Anakwanar said:


> To theurge33 - and how much does this ebay Aurelian costs?


It ended up being $129 with shipping. A doller per page!!! But I NEEDED it hahah


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I am a man with few morals: I managed to sell my copy of _Aurelian_ for over 1000% profit. A good investment.

The copies on ebay of _Brotherhood of the Storm_ and the like are now generally going for around the retail price though.


----------



## Stephen74

stephen_newman said:


> i think gav writes decently


heresy


----------



## Cruxyh

Stephen74 said:


> heresy


I'll see your "Gav Thorpe" and raise you one "E L James". :grin:

I found Gav's writing to be enjoyable. especially his Time of Legends stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Stephen74 said:


> heresy


I'm sorry but have you actually read any other of his novels apart from _Deliverance Lost_? Gav has written a number of decent novels for BL and a response like this reeks of narrow-mindedness and gives me the image of someone who judges his work by one book.

Bet you anything you reckon McNeill is one of the better BL authors.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Stephen_Newman said:


> I'm sorry but have you actually read any other of his novels apart from _Deliverance Lost_? Gav has written a number of decent novels for BL and a response like this reeks of narrow-mindedness and gives me the image of someone who judges his work by one book.
> 
> Bet you anything you reckon McNeill is one of the better BL authors.


From his _The Purging of Kadillus_:





Gav Thorpe talks about the downside of a Space Marine's extremely powerful healing abilities,

'_Hasrien’s system was pumping Larraman cells through his bloodstream, which would harden into a protective layer on contact with the air. 

The downside of this rapid healing with major wounds was the possibility of *air bubbles being trapped in the blood vessels, leading to necrosis and cell death* if the Space Marine did not receive proper treatment swiftly_.'

---

Here, he writes about how an Apothecary's mighty hand, not his skills with the technology at his disposal, can cure a delirious Space Marine,

'_At a loss concerning what else to do, Nestor helped Hasrien sit up. There was no function of the narthecium that would help. 

*With nothing else springing to mind*, the Apothecary brought his f*ist down sharply against the uninjured side of the Space Marine’s helmet*, jolting his head to the side. Hasrien slowly turned his head to the left and right and then looked up at the Apothecary, the lenses of his autosenses focusing on Nestor’s face_ 


This is but one of the few examples that prevents me from buying any of his work. 

Deliverance Lost was his last chance for me.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Malus Darkblade said:


> This is but one of the few examples that prevents me from buying any of his work.
> 
> Deliverance Lost was his last chance for me.


It's quite sad really. Raven Guard and Blood Angels, two of my favourite chapters. Who do they get? James Swallow and Gav Thorpe, two of my least favourite writers. 

Night Lords, a legion I totally don't care about, get ADB. At least Ultramarines get Dan Abnett. I hope Chris Wraight continues to do WS stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MontytheMighty said:


> It's quite sad really. Raven Guard and Blood Angels, two of my favourite chapters. Who do they get? James Swallow and Gav Thorpe, two of my least favourite writers.
> 
> Night Lords, a legion I totally don't care about, get ADB. At least Ultramarines get Dan Abnett. I hope Chris Wraight continues to do WS stuff.


You're right of course. How about we set them up with Mike Lee? Maybe Ben Counter? How about Graham Mcniell after his attempts with the Ultramarines? 

Also lets not forget that Thorpe has written Dark Angels both during and after the heresy and _The Lion_ was certainly a good read as well as _Ravenwing_ and of course the seminal _Angels of Darkness_.



Malus Darkblade said:


> From his _The Purging of Kadillus_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gav Thorpe talks about the downside of a Space Marine's extremely powerful healing abilities,
> 
> '_Hasrien’s system was pumping Larraman cells through his bloodstream, which would harden into a protective layer on contact with the air.
> 
> The downside of this rapid healing with major wounds was the possibility of *air bubbles being trapped in the blood vessels, leading to necrosis and cell death* if the Space Marine did not receive proper treatment swiftly_.'
> 
> ---
> 
> Here, he writes about how an Apothecary's mighty hand, not his skills with the technology at his disposal, can cure a delirious Space Marine,
> 
> '_At a loss concerning what else to do, Nestor helped Hasrien sit up. There was no function of the narthecium that would help.
> 
> *With nothing else springing to mind*, the Apothecary brought his f*ist down sharply against the uninjured side of the Space Marine’s helmet*, jolting his head to the side. Hasrien slowly turned his head to the left and right and then looked up at the Apothecary, the lenses of his autosenses focusing on Nestor’s face_
> 
> 
> This is but one of the few examples that prevents me from buying any of his work.
> 
> Deliverance Lost was his last chance for me.


Would you care to cite these few examples. Mainly because off the top of my head he has written The path of the Eldar series, his Time of Legend series on the Sundering, _The Lion_ in the Primarchs anthology, _Raven's Flight_ and his Dark Angels books _Angels of Darkness_ and _Ravenwing_ all of which I found to be good or very good reads. I name that a total of 8 books, a short heresy story and an audio drama. I was not aware he had written much more.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

The other examples? Pretty much all his WH40k books. I don't know much about his Eldar series.

DL was terrible. Corax became basically Indiana Jones.

The examples I provided are more than enough to determine that Gav has a much different idea of what Space Marines are.


----------



## Stephen74

Stephen_Newman said:


> I'm sorry but have you actually read any other of his novels apart from _Deliverance Lost_? Gav has written a number of decent novels for BL and a response like this reeks of narrow-mindedness and gives me the image of someone who judges his work by one book.
> 
> Bet you anything you reckon McNeill is one of the better BL authors.


I've not even read Deliverence Lost. You are right though, I judge him on one book. I read Angels of Darkness and burnt my eyes out with red hot pokers and rubbed the wounds with salt and lemon juice - because that was less painful. 

As for McNeill, i've said many times that I find him very much hit and miss. His descriptive writing is horrific, some of the worst i've ever seen, but his character interaction is first rate.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm still not sure why they felt the need to add 'Corax:' into the title. As has been said, 'Soulforge' on it's own would have sounded just fine.


They have it as Corax: Soulforge because there will be more at a later date.
So the next one will be Corax: Destroyseverything! Or what have you


----------



## Marcoos

Correct! Soulforge is the first of three Corax: novellas. I had it straight from the horses mouth at the HH Weekender!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Marcoos said:


> Correct! Soulforge is the first of three Corax: novellas. I had it straight from the horses mouth at the HH Weekender!


As a huge Raven Guard fan, that is awesome!


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

I missed out on this one as I was on holiday in the middle of nowhere, riding a camal... as you do. 

I'll murder a pink horror for one.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> I missed out on this one as I was on holiday in the middle of nowhere, riding a camal... as you do.
> 
> I'll murder a pink horror for one.


Hopefully you can find a guy that is not being a greedy asshat on ebay and buy it from him!

I am actually considering buying 2-3 of each LE novella and selling them to people who missed it for exactly how much I got it for + shipping to help out those people that missed it!


----------



## bobss

Seems like there's going to be three of these, just like the future Tallarn novellas if current rumour is to be believed.

I wouldn't be surprised if all three for each set were put together for a standard-release book in the distant future.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Have these been sent yet, I received several emails and I thought the last said they were ready, but I've not got mine yet.


----------



## Marcoos

Not got mine yet. The last announcement email I received was to say they had been printed (and maybe shipped from the printers to BL).


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Hopefully you can find a guy that is not being a greedy asshat on ebay and buy it from him!
> 
> I am actually considering buying 2-3 of each LE novella and selling them to people who missed it for exactly how much I got it for + shipping to help out those people that missed it!


Makes sense - money to be made there.


----------



## forkmaster

Fuck BL can you stop with tge limited edition horse**** for frakks sake?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Makes sense - money to be made there.


No see, that is what I hate.
People making 100% profit from a LE release because a fan was unlucky enough to be unable to get it. I would love to help out those kinds of people by selling it for the exact price I got it lol


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

forkmaster said:


> Fuck BL can you stop with tge limited edition horse**** for frakks sake?


There is clearly a large market for it. Even Mephiston sold extremely well. I personally love the LE novellas, so I am all for them continuing to make them.


----------



## March of Time

Just received my copy


----------



## Doelago

Aaand mine is still Awaiting packing..


----------



## March of Time

Doelago said:


> Aaand mine is still Awaiting packing..


They did say on there face book page that all the copy's of Soulforge should be mailed by Friday.

The dust jacket of Soulforge has a short story printed on the inside-
The Shadowmasters.


----------



## Anakwanar

*To March of Time - spoilers man - full spoilers please.*

To March of Time - spoilers man - full spoilers please.
Full novella synopsis, highlights and did it deserved to be bought (truefully) or it didnt?:biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Mine has just turned up


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> Mine has just turned up


As has mine. Will read and review it over today and tomorrow.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

Still Awaiting packing, but here I am holding my copy of the book. 

Dunno about the content, but the book certainly looks and the materials and print quality are high. Dunno if the contents will be worth the cash, but at least it will look great on my bookshelf.


----------

